# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Bibla  Historia E Njerezve Me Plis

## Rrjeti

*Ky tekst shkencor do ju befason dhe trondit(V.ime-rrjeti)*

Nga Fatbardha Demi

Janë të shumtë studiuesit që pohojnë se « Historia fillon me shkrimin » . Por gjithashtu duhet të pranojmë se, përpara se njeriu të krijonte alfabetin, për t’u shprehur, ai ka vizatuar apo gdhëndur figura dhe simbole në kockë, objekte prej balte dhe faqe të gurrta. Kjo veprimtari , që sot emërtohet « art », ka qenë dhe vijon të jetë edhe në kohët moderne, një nga rrugët e rëndësishme, për pasqyrimin e periudhave të ndryshme të Historisë së njeriut.

Në materialin që do të trajtohet më poshtë, lidhur me « shqipetarët e vjetër » siç shprehej filozofi i shquar Sami Frashëri, krahas fushave të njohura si gjuhësia, arkeologjia, etnografia apo dokumentet e shkruara, do ta shfrytëzojmë  edhe pikturën, për të sjellë fakte mbi Lashtësinë, që nuk janë përmëndur kurrë nga historiografia botërore.  Në këtë rrugëtim do të na ndihmojë  Xhejms Tissot (James /Jacques-Joseph Tissot 1836 – 1902), një nga portretistët më të famshëm francez të shk19, që i përket brezit  të rymës realiste në art.

Xhejms Tissot u rit në një familje të përkushtuar katolike dhe mbas vitit 1887 , në pikturat e tij (365 punime në vaj) autori ka trajtuar tema nga historia e Biblës (Testamenti i Vjetër dhe Testamenti i Ri). Si piktor që i jepte rëndësi të madhe detajeve, ai udhëtoi në Jerusalem, Palestinë dhe shtete të tjera të Lindjes se Mesme, për t’u njohur me vëndet dhe popullsinë që përfshiheshin në historinë e Biblës dhe ku gjëndej një material i pasur arkeologjik .

(1)

Autoportret (1865) ; Bibla Testamenti i Vjetër e vitit 1611

Po çfarë lidhje kanë pikturat e Xhejms Tissot me historinë e iliro-shqipetarëve ? Pikërisht këtu qëndron edhe zbulimi , që ndoshta autorit as nuk i shkoi ndërmënd,  i një FAKTI HISTORIK, të pa pasqyruar ne Historiografinë botërore .

Në pikturën e parë (fig.1,poshtë) Xh.Tissot paraqet fiset hebreje në momentin e çfaqjes së një prej mrekullive të Zotit. Duke e ndjerë veten në prag të vdekjes për mungesë të ushqimit dhe ujit, hebrejt janë sulur të rëmbejnë mana  (ushqimin hyjnor) që “dora” e Krijuesit ia ka hedhur nga qielli popullit të zgjedhur. Të habit fakti se në pikturë, disa prej tyre mbajnë Plisin e shqipetarëve mbi kokë. Në fig.2 piktori parqet një burr të moshuar. Të tërheq menjëherë pamja e tij gati-gati mitike: Balli i lartë, mjekra madhështore e sidomos vështrimi i tij që shpreh brengë, por edhe vendosmërinë e një vendimi të rëndësishëm. Në fig.3 Perëndesha hënore  Sellena, e cila në skulptura jepet gjithëmonë duke vrapuar;  Një skulpturë e rrallë e Aleksandrit të Madh me simbolin e besimit hënor të pellazgëve (ylli/hëna) (fig.4) dhe në fig.5 një bari në malet e Labërisë (Shqipëria e Jugut, shk20).





Elementi i përbashkët i të gjithë grupit të figurave, pavarsisht periudhave mijëvjeçare që i ndajnë, është mbulesa e kokës, që në gjuhën shqipe quhet Plis ose Qeleshe. Siç pohojnë studiuesit, Plisi  është pjesë e traditës së Kombit shqipetar. “Veçanrisht kësula e bardhë është ajo që, me gjithë ndryshimet e formës të rrjedhura nga fisi , e dallon shqipetarin nëpër gjithë Ballkan” (Eqrem  Çabej “Shqipetaret midis Perendimit dhe Lindjes” f29 )


Plisi – simbol i të zgjedhurve të Zotit !

Sipas mitit, Moisiu udhëhoqi drejt tokës së premtuar, një përzijerje popujsh, ku bënte pjesë edhe  fisi Levi, të cilët nuk kishin përfituar toka si fiset e tjera hebreje. Arësyeja ishte se ky fis merrej me shërbimin ndaj kultit të Zotit (JHWH) dhe ishin të vetmit që kishin të drejt të ishin priftërinj.  Sipas Bibles, vete Zoti pohon: ” Unë kam zgjedhur levitët, ndërmjet Izraelitëve (…) levitët do të jenë të mi” (Numeri 3:11). Piktori ka përdorur Plisin, për t’i dalluar levitët nga njerëzit e fiseve të tjera hebraike (fig.1,lart). E bardha, e kuqja dhe e zeza ishin ngjyrat e përkatësisë ndaj fisit të Moisiut. (2) Sipas etnografëve, këto janë tre ngjyrat kryesore në veshjen e traditës së shqipetarëve dhe deri në shk 19-20, Plisi që përdorej prej tyre ishte i bardhë, i kuq dhe i zi. Megjithatë, tek shqipetarët në veshje, mbisundon ngjyra e bardhë , ngjyra e ndriçimit hyjnor e Krijuesit.

Në pikturën (fig.2, lart) (3) autori paraqet vetë profetin Mojsi (120 vjeçar), i vetmi që foli sy më sy me të Plotfuqishmin. (Nu 12:3; De 34:10; At 7:20; Eb 3:2-5).  Xh.Tissot nuk ka lënë ndonjë shpjegim se përse Mojsiu paraqitet në të gjitha pikturat e tij me Plisin historik të shqipetarëve dhe është i vetmi portret në botë, ku ka këtë pamje.  Lind pyetja : A ka patur Mojsiu origjinë iliro-shqipetare?

Të gjithë e njohin historinë e Mojsiut. Sipas Biblës, ai lindi më 1571pk në Egjipt, (4) por disa studiues  mendojnë më 1391/1386 pK( 7 Adar 2368 ) duke e cilësuar si bashkohës të faraonit Akhetaton. (5)  Ai u birësua nga motra e Faraonit dhe si pjestar i familjes mbretërore, Mojsiu ishte prift dhe ishte paisur me të gjitha dituritë e shkencës dhe besimit të shkollës së Thotit, (6). Në Egjiptin e lashtë, Faraonët dhe familjarët e tyre mbanin disa emra , sikurse edhe Perënditë pellazge të hyjnizuar në Olimp (Niko Stillo“Etruskishtja-Toskërishtja”). Historikisht njihen disa emra të Moisiut (Hosorsiphit), por kryesori mbeti ay që përdoret edhe në ditët tona.

Sipas Biblës, emri Moisi (në hebraisht מֹשֶׁה – Môsceh) do të thotë “i nxjerrë jashtë”, por rrënja “ms” është egjiptiane e do të thotë “fëmijë”(Esodo 2,10). (7) M.Eliade (historian i besimeve, mitolog dhe filozof, 1907-1986) gjithashtu emrin e Moisiut e shpjegon si egjiptian me kuptimin  “i lindur, fëmijë”.(8)

Në lashtësi i kushtohej një rëndësi të madhe emërtimeve dhe tek pelazgët emri, sidomos i figurave kryesore të historisë së tyre, lidhej me mitet e besimit. Shpjegimet e mësipërme në Bibël nuk dëshmojnë rolin e Moisiut si profet dhe si figurë qëndrore, në besimin Ebraik, Kristian dhe Islam.  Por një legjendë e traditës gojore hebreje na ndihmon të zbulojmë kuptimin e emrit dhe  gjuhën së cilës i përket. Kur Zoti i diktoi Moisiut ligjet sipas të cilave duhet të silleshin hebrejt me njeri-tjetrin dhe me popujt e tjerë (Torah) për të gëzuar vendin e një populli të zgjedhur,  “Fëmijët e Izraelit i thanë Moisiut: Moisi, mësuesi ynë, na e mëso … na e shpjego Torah-un”        (Midrash Tanchuma; Menachot 29b; Sotah 13b). (9) Kjo legjendë përputhet me emrin shqip “mësues” dhe tregon profesionin e priftërinjve dhe sot e kësaj dite.

Poeti dhe eruditi shqipetar, Pashko Vasa (1825– 1892) pohon se “emri i Moisiut , nipit të Ramsesit të II dhe përhapës i krishtërimit, ka qenë tjetër dhe më vonë u quajt “Moisi” dmth mësues. Muse, shqip mësoj dhe musoj, do të thotë : unë mësoj ,unë jap mësim. Musois  është ai i cili jep mësim, i cili na frymëzon dijen, që lindi shkencën”. (10)

Përfundimi i parë : Kur tek një fjalë, kuptimi mitik përputhet me atë gjuhësor , origjina e emrit i përket popullit që e flet atë gjuhë. Për rrjedhojë emri i Moisiut është i gjuhës shqipe dhe tregon detyrën e tij si profet.

Por përkatësinë e tij etnike, nuk e dëshmon vetëm emri …

Dhjetë urdhëresat e marra nga “ goja”e  Zotit, Mojsiu i ka shkruar në gjuhën pellazgo-shqipe.



Në ditën e parë të muajit të tretë që nga largimi nga Egjypti, izraelitët e lodhur dhe plot dyshime për fjalët e Moisut dhe fatin e tyre, mbritën në këmbë të malit Sinai. Sipas urdhërit të Zotit, mbas  tre ditë “pastrimi”, Moisiu i vetëm, ju ngjit malit Sinai ku qëndroi dyzet ditë dhe netë, për të marrë nga goja e të Plotfuqishmi dhjetë Urdhëresat ( Es17,8-13) , dy prej të cilave të shkruara “me gishtin e tij” mbi dy rasa guri që njihen me emrin TORAH. (11) Vendosja jo e rastësishme e ngjarjes, mbi një mal me emrin e Perëndisë hënore Sin të panteonit sumer, babilonez dhe të asirëve,( 12) dëshmon jo vetëm besimin hënor të pellazgëve në këto vënde, por dhe origjinën pellazgë, të mitit kristian.


Torah (në hebraisht תורה) personifikon vetë figurën e Zotit dhe përmban 613 urdhëresa. Sipas studiuesve është një fjalë e vjetër hebraike që tregon “mësimin” dhe shpesh përkthehet si “ligje”.( Stephen M. Wylen, Settings of Silver : An Introduction to Judaism, Paulist Press, 2001, p. 16)  Siç vihet re, për këtë fjalë nuk kemi një përkthim gjuhësor. Sipas P.Zheit, Gjuhët e para kanë qenë simbolike dhe simboli është gjuha më të cilën E (Qëndra, Zoti) shprehet.  (13)


Bazuar mbi të njejtin parim, albanologu Xhuzepe Katapano (Thot Parlava Albanese, Bardi Editore, Roma 1984) sqaron se : “ TORA ka të bëjë me çdo çast të jetës, me krejt ekzistencën njerëzore (…) rrjedh nga tingulli TR (tërë) , ku e para (t-shën im) tregon cakun dhe e dyta lëvizjen (r-rrota,  rrethi -shën im) (…)
Ky shpjegim është shkencor dhe i bazuar mbi faktet gjuhësore, por janë trashëguar edhe fakte grafike. Mund të themi se, para përdorimit (ose krahas) të fjalës, njeriu „ka folur“ nëpërmjet gjesteve dhe vizatimit.  Psikologu i njohur Karl Jang (Carl Gustav Jung ,1875 –1961) pohon se njeriu përdor fjalën, për të shprehur kuptimin e mendimit që do të trëgojë. Gjuha e tij është plot me simbole , por për të dhënë thelbin e mendimit, ai shpesh përdor vizatimin. (15)Ngaqë Zotit nuk mund t’i jepet një emër, që të shprehte thelbin e tij, realitetin përmbajtësor, Thoti e emërton : TËRË : i tëri, i ploti, absoluti (…) Pra TORA-HA është Arbërisht, përmbledh gjithë urtësinë, tërë dijen e drejtësisë ! „ (14)



Emërtimi në gjuhën shqipe Torah / Tërësi,  i Zotit është shprehur gjatë mijëra viteve,  me të njejtin gjest-simbolik: duart e hapura që tregojnë gjithësinë (gjithë horizontin, nga lindja në perëndim, nga Alfa deri tek Omega). Ky simbol, nga mitologët kristian iu përshtat mitit të sakrificës së Krishtit, për t’i dhënë popullit idenë e të dërguarit të Zotit. Në fotot poshtë, shihet përcjellja e simbolit besimtar në kohë.


(16) (Nga e majta në të djathtë) Figura e Perëndeshës së parë me trup njeriu e kokë zogu. Tre V posht qafës, dëshmojnë besimin hënor të pellazgëve ; Perëndesha e gjuetisë dhe mbrojtëse e kafshëve, Britomartis  e periudhës minoike ; Perëndesha hënore Iside në Egjiptin e Lashtë ; Aleksandri i Madh në një diademë mbretërore e ruajtur në Kiev ; Kryqëzimi i Krishtit ,pikturë murale në  Manastirin e Decanit, Kosovë.

Nuk mund të lë pa përmëndur edhe një fakt tjetër, emërtimin e vendit ku ruhen ligjet e urdhëruara nga Zoti (Torah) : “ARCA e Aleancës”. Në gjuhën hebreje lexohet (‘ārōn ha-bĕrīth),ku na bie në sy emri i vëllait të Moisiut Aaron, që besoj se shpjegon mitin e bërjes së arkës sipas udhëzimit të Zotit dhe jo kuptimin gjuhësor. Origjina e fjalës  shqip “arka” (arca) e ka nga emri “bark” në kuptimin e barkut të njeriut që mban femijën. Por siç dihet, në gjuhët natyrale (gjuhët e njeriut primitiv) siç është shqipja, fjala ka edhe kuptim simbolik, të cilin na e shpjegon Fjalori Teosofik i H.Blavatskit(Helena Petrovna von Hahn, 1831–1891): Arka (Argha- kald.) – nënkupton mitrën e Naturës; Hënën e Re, një barkë shpëtimi; por edhe një kupë që përdoret për ritet fetare. (17) Herodoti e përmënd  emrin “Arka-ia”, si emër të krahinës së Peloonezit, vend ku banonin « pellazgë aigia-lees ». (18) Kjo krahine me vone u emertua Man-i, që ka qenë emri i lashtë në gjuhën shqipe i Hënës (Mana) (F.Demi “Besimi henor deshmi e autoktonise se Kombit Arber”).

Por le të vijojmë tezën tonë. Faktet dëshmuan se emërtimi i librit të ligjeve (Torah) është i gjuhës shqipe,  por brenda saj ka fjalë që përdoren edhe sot nga shqipetarët. Historia e shenjte e popullit hebraik,  kapitulli i Gjenezës hapet me krijimin e botës : „Në fillim Zoti (Elohim) krijoi qiellin dhe tokën…“ (Gen. 1:1). Fjalën „në fillim“ e tregon shigjeta në (fig.1,poshtë)  shkruar me alfabetin hebraik, por shqiptimi është në gjuhën shqipe.

(Morris Jastrow’s Dictionary of thë Targumim, thë Talmud Babli and Yërushalmi, and thë Midrashic Litëraturë , 1903; pag 923, PDF vol 2 )


Janë dhënë shpjegime të ndryshme për këtë fjalë:  Në Fjalorin e orientalistit amerikan  M. Jastrou ( Morris Jastrow, Jr.  (1861 – 1921) (fig.1,lart) kjo fjalë do të thotë „gjigand“. Ata u quajtën „n‘filim“ sepse ata shkaktuan shkatërimin (përmbytjen) e botës; është emër demoni. (19) Besoj së autori është nisur për këtë shpjegim nga mitet mbi fiset e para që jetuan në Tokë duke e lidhur me temën e Gjenezës. Ka shumë mundësi që M.Jastrou të jetë bazuar edhe tek Fjalori Teosofik i esoteristes më të shquar të shekullit 19, H.P.Blavatskit ku shënohet : „Nëfilim“ (ebr.) – Gjigandët, Titanët, Të rënët (Ëngjëjt –N.d.T.) (20)  Me sa duket  edhe H.Balvatski është mbështetur tek përkthyesit grek të Biblës hebraike ,të cilët fjalën „nëphilim“ (në gjuhën origjinale hebreje ph=f) e kanë përkthyer- gjigand.


Sipas Enciklopedise Treccani (Enciclopedia Italiana -1933), Titanët „të lindurit nga toka“ ishin brezi më i lashtë i pellazgëve ku bënte pjesë edhe Kroni, babai i Zeusit. Zeusi përfaqsonte brezin e ri të Titanëve që u hyjnizuan si perëndi në Olimp. (21) Gjigandët dhe Titanët janë pellazge dhe i përkasin dy degëve të të njejtës famile etnike (gegë dhe toskë), gjë që shpjegohet qart nga ana gjuhësore e emrit: „titan“ dmth „tanët“. Emërtimi „gjigand“ shpreh vetëm dallimin fizik, që dallon pellazgo-ilirët (shqipetarët) e veriut nga ata të jugut, të cilët vijnë më të shkurtër. Edhe sot popullsia e Shqipërisë Veriore dhe ajo historike (Dardania), emërtohet Gegë ,fjalë e rrjedhur nga Gigë (gjigandë). Pra ,shpjegimi që i bëhet fjalës „nefilim“ të çon tek mitet pallazge.


Që në Bibël kemi një histori pellazge vërtetohet edhe me fakte gjuhësore. Teksti i vjetër, sipas studiuesve është shkruar në gjuhën aramaika dhe jo hebraike. Shkruesit  hebrej duke mos e ditur kuptimin e fjalës e kanë lënë në origjinal. (22) Në gjuhën e sotme shqipe kjo fjalë shqiptohet qartësisht nga ana gjuhësore dhe ka kuptimin e „fillimit të një dukurie apo veprimi dmth zanafillën e …“, që në Bibël është emërtuar „Gjeneza“. Tek fjala „nëfilim“ me gërma hebraike, ndodhet edhe një shenjë e vogël  (si apostrof, fig.1,2 lart) mbas gërmës së parë dhe quhet „yod“ dhe në alfabëtin hebraik ka vlerën numerike 10(numri perfekt, që përfaqëson Zotin). Sipas Rabbi Aqiva (shk.1), një prej themeluesve të hebraizmit tradicional (shk. 1-6 pas Kr) ,  HaShem (një nga emrat e Zotit në Bibël) iu dha fëmijve të Izraelit jo vetëm dhuratën e shenjtë Torah (ligjet) por në të, shtoi  edhe një dëshmi të veçantë të dashurisë ndaj tyre me anën e shenjës së yod-it, me të cilin ishte krijuar Bota (23)  Pra germa „yod“ dëshmon vetë Krijuesin. Çdo germe, në alfabetin hebraik, i përgjigjet një pjesë e trupit të njeriut apo kafshës dhe gërma « yod » përfaqëson dorën (dorën e Zotit , siç paraqitet në muret e Pirmidave dhe në artin mesjetar të kristianizmit) dhe shqiptohet « Yod » ose « Youd» (24) Gërma „yod“ u bë emërtimi i Zotit : „Got“ dhe „Gott“ në gjuhët gjermanike të Europës Veriore.(25)


Gjuhëtarët pohojnë së alfabeti hebraik e ka origjinën nga alfabeti aramaik (araméen) dhe e kanë përdorur hebrejtë dhe diaspora judeo-arabe, judeo-gjermane dhe gjuhë të tjëra semitike. (26) Vëtë alfabeti aramaik, e ka bazën nga alfabeti i fenikasve që është përhapur në Lindjen e Aferme në mijëvjeçarin e dytë pK. Ky alphabet u adoptua për të shkruar shumë gjuhë të tjera si hebraishten, nabetiane, siriane, palmiriane,mongole etj. mendohet edhe të turqishten e vjetër, i përdorur deri në shk 8 pK. (27)  Fenikasit, apo “ Popujt e detit”- siç  dëshmon Dr. Arif Mati (Aref Mathieu) – përbëheshin nga fise të ndryshme, në shumicën e tyre, të të njejtit trung etnik që quhet ‘pellazg, proto-ilir,frigjian apo thrako-ilir’ ”. Në Testamentin e Vjetër ata emërtohen si pasardhës të drejtpërdrejtë të Noe, krijuesit të racës së re njerëzore .(28)

Në pasqyrën I (poshtë) tregohet së si ka ndryshuar shenja e Krijuesit, nga alfabeti i hershëm aramaik deri tek shenja « yod » e alfabetit hebraik :



 I –

    Alfabeti i hershëm Aramaik (shk 10 – 9pK) ku gërma “Z” është e njejtë me alfabetin fenikas dhe greqishtes arkaike (pellazge) siç shihet në pasqyrën II poshtë.
    Alfabëti Impërial Aramaik ( shk 5 pK)
    Alfabeti hebraik. Kjo shenjë shënohet edhe si “I” e vogël (29)

Në gjuhën shqipe emri i Krijuesit fillon me gërmën Z (Zoti) sikurse  edhe emri i Kryeperndisë së Olimpit  “Zeus”, rrënja e të cilit shpjegohet vetëm në gjuhën shqipe « zë, zëri » dmth ai që lëshon zërin si bubullimë. Në pasqyrën II, shihet se gërma “Z” e alfabetit aramaik është e njejtë më atë të fenikasve dhe e alfabetit pellazg, të cilin gjuhëtarët e shekullit 19 e emërtuan gabimisht greqishtja e lashtë.


II –

(30)

Gërma “Z”, më vonë grafikisht u shndrua në “ I ” që  tek hebrejtë lexohet « Yod » dhe paraqitet  si apostrof ose “i” e vogël. Në pasqyrën III (nga e djathta në të majtë), tregohet se gërma « Yod » apo “Iota” tek grekët dhe “I” e etruskëve dhe romakëve, e kanë origjinën nga hieroglifi egjiptian që pasqyron dorën. (31)


III –

Perëndia Thot ,krijuesi i alfabetit të lashtë egjiptian, si gërma fonetike morri tingullin e parë te emrit të figurës që vizatohej, dhe emri i dorës fillon me gërmën D vetëm në gjuhën shqipe. Dora (mano) sipas gnosticizmit do të thotë  Zoti i Dritës. (32) Hiroglifi-figurë i dorës, me kalimin e kohës (grafika nr.III, lart) ka pësuar ndryshime, por i pandryshuar mbeti fakti se në mite, këto gërma kanë emërtuar gjithëmonë Zotin.  Pra jo vetëm fjala “nëfillim” është shqip, por edhe gërma “yod” e alfabetit hebre (simbol i Zotit) e ka origjinën nga gjuha shqipe/arbërishte e Thotit pellazg.

Por hebrenjtë nuk morrën vetëm shkronjat nga egjiptianët. Studiuesi Dr. Arif Mati pohon se “Hebrenjtë i kanë huazuar nga egjiptianët bazat e tyre fetare, ligjet, rregullat e higjenës dhe supersticionet e tyre” (33) Studiues të shumtë ,vëren edhe M.Eliade, pohojnë se besimi hebraik nuk kishtë “krijuar” asnjë mit (…) Gjenia e besimit të Izraelit qëndronte në faktin se “Lidhjen e Zotit me popullin e zgjedhur, e kishte transformuar në një  histori të shenjtë” .(34)

Në vijim të tezës sonë, edhe Plisi është një nga dëshmitë e origjinës pellazge të Biblës hebraike.

Në pikturat e piramidës (qytetit Deir el-Medîneh ,Tebë) e cila mendohet së i përket periudhës së Ramsesit II , (fig.1 poshtë)  vihen re figura femrore me qeleshe, që besoj se pasqyron një priftëreshë. Pamje të tilla janë shumë të ralla në artin  egjiptian. Me Plis (pak më të zgjatur) është paraqitur Perëndia Horos, Osiris dhe disa Faraonë . Këtë formë të Plisit e gjejmë edhe tek priftërinjtë etruskë.

Të bije në sy, se si Faraoni egjiptian (fig.2), Ismaili biblik, Danieli (fig.3) dhe Noe, në pikturën e Xh.Tissot, kanë të lidhur mbi qeleshe një rrobë apo shami, siç e përdorin edhe shqiptarët e Veriut të shk20 (fig.4,5 ) dhe të Jugut historik (Arvanitasit). Ne vërejmë të habitur së si trashëgohet për mijëra vjet një traditë  edhe në veshje, e cila patjetër do të ketë një kuptim besimtar meqënëse lidhet tek Plisi. “Rëndësia e një ideje besimtare-pohon M.Eliade- faktohet nga aftësia e saj ‘për të mbijetuar’në periudhat e mëvonshme” (36)

(35)

Siç pamë nga matëriali i deritanishëm, në të gjitha pikturat e Xh.Tissotit  ku  paraqiten figurat biblike dhe fisi hebre (levit) me Plisin e shqipetarëve të sotëm (simbol i mitit pellazg të krijimit), kemi përputhje edhe me faktet gjuhësore dhe arkeologjike. Kjo i jep pikturave të tij, vlerën e një dokumenti historik.


Përfundimi i dytë : Emërtimi i librit të ligjeve të shkruar nga Moisiu  -Torah – është vetë emri i Zotit. Si fjalë simbolike, gjen shprehjen e saj të plotë, vetëm në gjuhën shqipe. (Xh.Katapano) Brënda saj, ka fjalë shqipe të pa përkthyera dot, por të shkruara me gërma hebraike.  SHENJA e Zotit në alfabetin hebre (Yod) e ka origjinën nga alfabeti fonetik i Perëndise pellazge Thot (Tot),  nisur nga emri „dora“siç emertohet edhe sot në shqip .

Ndryshimi grafik dhe i tingullit të gërmës gjatë periudhave historike (D > Z > I > yod ), shpreh ndryshimin në mite, por gjithëmonë ka përfaqsuar një figurë : Krijuesin , dhe historikisht kanë shërbyer si rrenjë për emrin apo simbolin e tij (lat :deus, sanskr : deva, iran : div ; kanaen: El ose Il; shqip:Zot; lit : diewas etj.) Rrënja « Di » si emër i Zotit (Dio), në dialektin çam të gjuhës shqipe, shpreh Dijen dhe Driten. Të gjitha këto fakte, dëshmojnë së historia e Biblës është shkruar në gjuhën pellazgo-shqipe nga Moisiu .

Duhet të shënoj se: Shqipetaro-Arbërit e sotëm janë pasardhësit e  mbetur e një race shumë të madhe pellazgjike të Lashtësisë. Sipas studiuesit austriak J.Hahn (Johann Georg von Hahn 1811 –1869) „ Shqipetarët janë Pellazgët e Rinj“ (37), tezë e mbështetur edhe nga shumë studiues të tjerë të më vonshëm shqipetarë dhe të huaj.

Gjurmët e Pellazgëve sot shfaqen në gjuhë, arkeologji, mite dhe simbolet fetare, tek shumë popuj të Europës , Azisë e më gjerë. Shkruajmë „Pëllazgo-shqipetarët“ sepse emërtimi „shqipetar“ shpreh një simbol shumë të lashtë mitik –shqiponjën, dhe është po aq i vjetër sa emertimi pellazg apo ilir dhe jo i shekullit 15, siç e trajtojne disa studiues të cilët nuk kanë njohuri mbi besimin dhe mitollogjinë e Lashtë.

Tissot shprehës i simboleve të besimit pellazg dhe traditës së shqipetarëve

Xh.Tissot nuk bën pjesë në rradhën e studiuesve , udhëtarëve apo të punësuarve nga Perandoria Osmane ,që kane njohur trevat historike dhe popullin shqipetar. Por në pikturat e tij (me aq sa kemi patur mundësi të njihemi) në ciklin mbi Biblën, figurat kryesore dhe pasuesit e tyre, shprehen me karakteristika të veshjes dhe simboleve pellazgo-shqipetare, që ruhen edhe në ditët e sotme , siç do ta vërejme më poshtë.

Ngjashmëria në tregimin biblik midis Moisiut dhe Noe është se të dy kanë berë “marrëveshje me Zotin” për t’iu bindur dhe zbatuar ligjet e tij. Si shenjë të marrëveshjes me Noe, për të mos shkaktuar përmbytje që do të zhdukte njerëzimin, Zoti çfaqi Ylberin (Genesi, IX, 6-17). (38)    (39)

Në pikturën (fig.1lartë) e Xh.Tissot duket “shenja” e Zotit- ylberi . Kjo fjalë në gjuhën shqipe shpreh qartësisht mitin (yll+bëri) dmth  tregoi praninë e tij. Edhe në disa gjuhë të tjera, emri i ylberit ka lidhje me emrin apo simbolin e Krijuesit (lat. Iridis; it. Arcobaleno;  gr. ουράνιο τόξο[Ouránio tóxo]; katalane. Arc de Sant Martí, etj.), por aty gjen vetëm shpjegimin mitik dhe jo atë gjuhësor.

Në pikturën (fig.1,lartë) , përveç Plisit të rrethuar me një shami, na habit edhe një detaj tjetër në veshjen e familjes biblike – thekët – që zbukurojnë përpaset e mbrapme të femrave. Veshja e traditës shqipetare e ka të theksuar përdorimin e thekëve si në brez, përparset e vogla përpara dhe mbrapa trupit, në shamitë e kokës , në trasta, mbulesa si dhe në veshjen e burrave të Shqiperisë së Mesme (Brooklyn Museum) (fig.2,3 lartë). Edhe sot ne i shikojmë tek besimtarët hebrej fijet (simbolike) që zgjaten në veshjen e burrave , që tregon rolin e tyre besimtar.  Duke parë pikturat kushtuar Biblës hebraike, të krijohet bindja se Xh.Tissot nuk ka qenë vetëm njohës i mirë i saj, por edhe i simboleve të lashta të besimit parakristian. Këtë e dëshmon edhe një detaj tjetër në veshjen e profetëve dhe ëngjëjve, por edhe tek shqipetarët dhe ka lidhje me simbolin kryesor të Kristianizmit : KRYQIN.


Në materialet arkeologjike Kryqi në besimin pellazg përfaqson grafikisht Yllin, fytyrën kozmike të Zotit dhe origjina e ketij simboli, sqarohet me gjuhen shqipe. Ne Enciklopedine Judaike (Encyclopaedia Judaica, vol.7. NY, Gale, 2007 pag.672) emërtimi i lashtë i Zotit është El qe korespondon me Ilu në gjuhën akadiane (akkadian) dhe El ose Il, në gjuhën e kanaene (caanite) por nuk dihet origjina e tij. Pranohet përgjithsisht se rrënja vjen prej Yl ose Wl nënkupton “të jesh i fuqishem” ose “i pushtetshëm”.(40)  Misteri i origjinës së emrit të Zotit në gjuhët e lashta semitike (akadiane, kanaene dhe me vone hebraike), zbulohet në shqip, ku rrënja “yll” (dial.çam Il) jep kuptimin gjuhësor e mitik,  të simbolit kozmik të Zotit-Yllin.

Studiuesja e shkrimeve në gur në Shqiperi, Greqi, Itali dhe shumë vënde të tjera, Nermin Vlora Falaski  (“Patrimonio linguistico e genetico Probabilita della Monogenesi delle Parole”) pohon se : „Yll“      ( yj- yjnor – hyjneron) nuk e kam gjetur në asnjë gjuhë tjetër me perjashtim të shqipes (…) megjithëse ishte e përhapur në të gjitha mbishkrimet e lashtësisë, nga Egjeu deri në Atllantik (41)



Në dy pikturat e para të piktorit,(fig.1,2 poshte) profeti dhe ëngjëlli, zbatuesi i urdhërave të Zotit, kanë në veshjen e tyre formën e kryqit, sikurse edhe Ilirët e lashtë, Faraoni egjiptian dhe shqipetarët e ditëve tona. Është një fill kohor dhjetra-mijë vjeçar i simbolit, po të kemi parasysh, se shenja (X) është nga më të herëshmet tek njeriut i shpellave.  Duke filluar nga e majta në të djathtë (poshtë): Profeti Ezekiel dhe (fragment) Engjëjt që përzenë Adamin dhe Evën nga Parajsa- Xh.Tissot ; objekt i periudhës ilire; Libri i të vdekurve, Deir el – Madina , Dinastia XVIII (1428-1351 pK); Veshje e traditës nga Gjirokastra, shk20 Shqipëri.

(42)

Në gjuhën shqipe (dial.çam) fjala Krijues, Kryq (Kri-q), Krisht (Kri-sht) kanë origjinë mitike prej emrit Kokë (Kri-et). Në lashtësi, shumë fjalë janë formuar nga e njejta rrënjë, kur kanë patur lidhje në mitin e besimit.

Megjithatë na ngacmon mendimi se si e zbuloi, piktori i shquar francez, Plisin?  Duke gërmuar në materialet arkeologjike në vendet ku shëtiti piktori gjatë dhjetë viteve të fundit të jetës së tij, ne kemi mundësi t’i japim pëgjigje pyetjes sonë, duke u nisur nga faktet llogjike. Me qeleshe, simbolet pellazge, figurën apo krahët e shqiponjës, nuk janë “veshur” vetëm Faraonët më të shquar të Egjiptit të lashtë , por edhe Mbretër/Profetë të hyjnizuar si Perëndi, të Azisë së Afërme dhe Qëndrore (fig.poshtë).  Ishte intuita e tij prej artisti dhe studiuesi, që e çoi tek idea, se në lashtësi , Plisi ishte një simbol shumë i rëndësishëm besimtar dhe tregonte lidhjen me Krijuesin.






Një kokë me Plis , fragment i statujave gjigande mbi 9 metra të larta, të shoqëruara nga shqiponja,  pranë varrit të Mbretit Antiochus Theos Commagene pranë Malit Nemrut . (Turqia lindore, në kufi me Armeninë ) (43)

Përfundimi: Qëllimi i studimit nuk ishte thjesht të kënaqim kureshtjen tonë në lidhje me Plisin e shqipetarëve në pikturat e Xh.Tissot. Synimi  ishte të dëshmonim se edhe një popull si ay shqipetar, për të cilin studiuesit ankohen se s’kanë të dhëna historike për origjinën, besimin dhe gjuhën e tyre, mbart brenda traditës së tij fakte, jo vetëm për Lashtësinë e tij, por edhe të shumë popujve të tjerë, që deri më sot janë të mbuluara me mister ose janë keq-shpjeguar nga ana shkencore. Detyra që i vuri vetes Xh.Tissot për të pasqyruar sa më besnikërisht Historine e Biblës hebraike, e çoi në mënyrë të pavetëdishme, në zbulimin e Plisit të pellazgo-shqipetarëve dhe të simboleve të besimit të parë euro-afro-aziatik. Vetë emrat e lashtë dhe të sotëm për Zotin dhe simbolin e tij, nuk mund të shpjegohen pa ndihmën e gjuhës dhe traditës së shqipetarëve.

Faktet e sjella tregojnë, se popujt e lashtë e dëshmonin përkatësinë e tyre fisnore dhe besimin, edhe me gjestet, ngjyrat, zbukurimet, pjesët dhe formën e veshjes, e deri tek modeli i flokëve e detaje të tjera, të cilat nuk u përmëndën për të mos u zgjatur.

Ky studim zbulon gjithashtu një nga dukuritë  universale të shoqërisë njerëzore: nga njëra anë « luftën », përpjekjen titanike të popujve drejt së ardhmes dhe nga ana tjetër, po një « luftë » për të ruajtur çdo trashëgimi të pasurisë së tyre shpirtërore që nga zanafilla. Ky fill lidhës i dy poleve të kundërta kohore , (të së shkuarës dhe të ardhmes), përbën atë që emërtohet « palca kurrizore » e një Kombi. Siç vëren eruditi arbëresh Xh.Krispi  “Kombi i lashtë i ruan , si gjuhën ashtu dhe zakonet “.(44)

http://atunispoetry.com/2015/03/08/b...atbardha-demi/

----------

